# Painting equipment



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We paint ours. Repainted pup trailer this week! New side boards for the pup on the way


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You have nice stuff Wade. 

Too much time painting and not enough plowing?


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Dry here for the last ten days


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

So why didn't you guys paint the tongue/frame on the pup?
Nice choice of colors BTWThumbs Up


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks incredible. Hows the building and the rest of the fleet looking?

Havent seen you here in a while


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I think if I had ten days off I would be down to Buck Creek, Cabin Creek or Lions Head putting a few miles on my sled.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

BUFF;1943498 said:


> So why didn't you guys paint the tongue/frame on the pup?
> Nice choice of colors BTWThumbs Up


We will just painted the box first


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

alldayrj;1943541 said:


> Looks incredible. Hows the building and the rest of the fleet looking?
> 
> Havent seen you here in a while


----------



## Phil1747 (Feb 9, 2011)

Dare i ask what kind of weights you can haul with that setup and what do you haul like that. I know its not chips


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

35 ton


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Awesome to see you back wade! Keep posting pictures when you can, you have an amazing business! 

I've never seen such a big pup trailer before, that thing is awesome!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks. I will try very busy here!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

The more you can haul! The more calls you get!


----------



## Phil1747 (Feb 9, 2011)

35 ton each or total? How do you train your guys to drive that or is that something only you drive? It's hard to train guys to drive a normal 6 wheeler by me


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

I drive it. It's 35 ton total in Montana we have bridg law.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice Job, and nice building, shop!!! And the views! Awesome and congrats!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

35 ton pay load I can run 114k with my 10%


----------



## Pit Crew (Mar 19, 2014)

NICE......why such a long tongue? I know the longer the better for backing, but that seems excessive. 35 ton of what? Curious minds want to know....lol


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

It's for the bridge length. The tongue will double in length. It all about how you spread the weight. 35 ton of whatever I want to haul. dirt,gravel,ect


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice looking rig. Interested in the "expanding tongue." Never heard of that. What does it have to do with bridges? I cried when I paid my $3k tire bill for my F550, I hate to guess what it cost you to get tires/alignment on that thing. LOL


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

It's called a air slide. Bridge is so the wait of the truck and trailor are sped out so they don't pass over the same area at the same time. When it's out I'm about 70ft long!


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

derekslawncare;1977316 said:


> Very nice looking rig. Interested in the "expanding tongue." Never heard of that. What does it have to do with bridges?


Bridge law is the amount of weight you are allowed on a "group" of axles based on their spacing. The distance required to start a new "group" can vary as does the amount of weight allowed on that group based on its spacing. Spacing is the center of the first axle in the group to the center of the last axle in the group. The number of axles in the group matters as well. The extending tongues allow you to max the bridge laws but suck it in when you need the maneuverability on site or if you don't need the length for the weight.

Your typical 80k tractor trailer meeting federal bridge laws has 12k on the steer axle, 38k on the tandem drives and 40k on the trailer tandems. Laws do vary by state outside of the federal regs though. You wont find many pups around here due to the way our laws are. Our milk trucks and feed trucks can't run down into illinois due to their laws, we have front loader concrete mixers while theirs are all rear with flip down tags. California runs a lot of transfer dumps. B-trains are pretty common out in the plains and up into canadia. Then there's Michigan, they are an example of a non-bridge law state. Just have to make sure its short enough overall and has enough axles. If its under 160k you don't need any special permits. Michigan special semi tractors have heavy set back front ends, heavy rears, low rear ratio, short wheelbase, lots of gears and lots of power.

Below is a couple pictures of Michigan trucks for a comparison to bridge law truck like the OP's which looks very nice BTW.

Train


----------



## extremepusher (Aug 24, 2011)

Yep limited on bridge laws in Michigan. That's why they are all shot & need replacement. Plus no money for replacement.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

extremepusher;1981277 said:


> Yep limited on bridge laws in Michigan. That's why they are all shot & need replacement. Plus no money for replacement.


Wow. Very interesting. Thanks for taking the time to explain all that.


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for your help sir.


----------

